# The Danes of DFC



## CorgiPaws

Seems like we have a lot of Dane people on here these days! I thought a thread with the Danes of DFC would be kind of fun. SO, come on, let's see those Danes!!!!

**I hope this doesn't offend anyone else, it's not intended to. We love all breeds here at DFC, feel free to start a thread of your own breed of choice!


----------



## chowder

Yeah..... a whole thread devoted to the Chow's of DFC.......I can see how long a thread that is going to be!! :becky:

However.....I happen to love Danes too....so let's see them all! Rocky met his first Dane on a walk the other day. It was the first big dog he's met that he wasn't scared of!! It's also the first dog he's met that he had to reach his head way up to sniff noses with (and Rocky is really very tall for a Chow).


----------



## minnieme

Oh, I have some GREAT pictures of Min... on boyfriend's camera though but I'll pester him to upload them. When she was fatter and not so bony too!


----------



## Donna Little

I can already tell I'm gonna be jealous. I needs me a big dog again......


----------



## minnieme

But shouldn't you start us off Linsey? ;-) I never tire of seeing yer kids!!


----------



## CorgiPaws

minnieme said:


> But shouldn't you start us off Linsey? ;-) I never tire of seeing yer kids!!


I have nothing new! LOL.


----------



## chowder

PuppyPaws said:


> I have nothing new! LOL.


You have puppies!! They change daily!! And we just like to see Annie :smile:


----------



## magicre

i don't know.....my pug is crying in the corner. 

nah. there are quite a few danes and they look so goofy and elegant all at once. hard to pull off.....

show off your dogs.

anyone who feeds 100+ pounds of dog deserves some recognition.....

please include how many freezers you have. and lots of pics.


----------



## jdatwood

I'm sure Natalie is gonna want to jump in here as well but I'll get things started from our house... Gonna be long though as I'm gonna focus on each Dane one at a time


----------



## hmbutler

that photo with the basketball is just precious!!


----------



## jdatwood




----------



## jdatwood




----------



## danecolor

i love the idea for this thread! here are some pictures of my Riley dane:


----------



## danecolor

jdatwood said:


>












also, i just had to say: these two get the exact same look in their eyes! it is adorable mixed with mischief :wink:


----------



## Tamara

Oh, I have to join in too! Love all the gorgeous danes.

Baby Deuce


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

If I get the chance I'll have to scan in some of my mom's Dane - she was gorgeous <3 

Oh and Harleigh is said to be part Dane, but she is also said to be part Bullmastiff, LOL. I think we ALL know she is Lab though :wink:


----------



## minnieme

Yayyyyy!!!!!! Here they are -- she looked so good in these pics.....I can't believe how much weight she's lost!!!











"Ima getchoo basketball!!!!! RAHH!"
















































































​
These were from such a happy day... a week after I got her, I took her to my mom's. She was sooo happy to run around in a fenced yard and chase the basketball.


----------



## cprcheetah

OMG I love it! I love getting my 'dane' fix here. Shhhh.....don't tell hubby but my next dog is gonna be a black dane female named Katana  Little does he know.....
Here some pictures of my bridge boy, Kronos (he only lived 18 months due to poor damage done to his intestines due to severe hookworms before I got him).
Excuse the quality of the pics, they are scans of really old pictures like year 2000+...and ignore the crappy food in the background...that was before my Vet was educated about food.


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua

minnieme said:


> Oh, I have some GREAT pictures of Min... on boyfriend's camera though but I'll pester him to upload them. When she was fatter and not so bony too!


sorry minnieme i couldn't find the thread (so many posts lol) why minnie lost so much weight again? was it transition to raw feeding or sth else?


----------



## magicre

they are elegant and goofy and gorgeous and silly....


----------



## minnieme

PennyGreyhuahua said:


> sorry minnieme i couldn't find the thread (so many posts lol) why minnie lost so much weight again? was it transition to raw feeding or sth else?


Her transition to raw has been very hard...lots of mistakes made on my part and we found she had three HUGE reactions to a particular treat (zuke's) which would give her diarrhea for a week at a time. The diarrhea really took its toll on her body...  So we are back to kibble for a while now....just to fatten her up and will try again when I feel like we are in a better place.


----------



## DaneMama

Since Jon did Bailey and Akasha....I will do Zuri and Freya

Itty Bitty Baby Zuri










Bitty Baby Zuri




























Baby Zuri (Day we brought her home)





































4 months










10 months










We don't have many current pictures of the girls since we've been so busy on the house...maybe this weekend!


----------



## DaneMama

Freya

9 months (day we got her)



















Running at the park! 










Ice Skating!










Not many pictures of Freya....we've been slacking :frown:


----------



## hmbutler

oh gosh how these make me want a Dane!! (which is NEVER a breed I thought I'd want before finding this forum!)... hubby would kill me haha


----------



## chowder

DaneMama said:


> Since Jon did Bailey and Akasha....I will do Zuri and Freya
> 
> Itty Bitty Baby Zuri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitty Baby Zuri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Zuri (Day we brought her home)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have many current pictures of the girls since we've been so busy on the house...maybe this weekend!


Love the baby pictures!! They are such sweet puppies!

I'm glad you posted the names with them. I really do remember the names of everyone's dogs on DFC (even Linsey's! - unless I'm having a senior moment ) but the new people might like to be able to put a name to an adorable face.


----------



## minnieme

DaneMama said:


> Since Jon did Bailey and Akasha....I will do Zuri and Freya
> 
> Itty Bitty Baby Zuri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitty Baby Zuri


Oh great....thanks, Natalie.... now my puppy itch is on high today! She is SOOOO cuteeeee gahhhhhhhhh. For as much as I said I didn't want a puppy when we got Minnie.........I WANT A PUPPY!


----------



## magicre

the one with the stuffy and the one on the couch with her leg hanging down....it's just priceless...


----------



## jdatwood

hmbutler said:


> oh gosh how these make me want a Dane!! (which is NEVER a breed I thought I'd want before finding this forum!)... hubby would kill me haha


I never knew either til Natalie and I met :wink: They're amazing


----------



## catahoulamom

Natalie & Linsey... when you two start your breeding program... I might need to travel Northwest for my first dane D: (when the time is right!!!!!!!!)


----------



## CorgiPaws

I will do Zailey now, because I have a lot of pictures of her, and then post the rest later. maybe I will get somme new ones today. 

9 days old- first time I laid eyes on her.









24 days old. I think I was resisting the Dane obsession by this point. LOL. She is such a sweetheart. Always has been. 









9 weeks old. 


















4 months 


















5 months old


----------



## CorgiPaws

10 months









The last 2 months...


















And because this is one of my favorite pictures ever, and I can get away with posting it, because Zailey is in it...


----------



## minnieme

Linsey, thanks for the Zailey pics...it's made me so sad not being able to see Minnie puppy pics, but I think now I have a bit of a glimpse into the baby merles. d'awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## danecolor

that little pile of pink puppy paws just kills me! :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller

Natalie knows it's dangerous to post baby Zuri pics, I already warned her I'd steal her away! Too bad there aren't more Dobes on here that I know of... maybe I'll start a thread anyway and see what I get!

And Linsey, we need more pictures of your babies! I feel that Timber and Kola have been sorely neglected in their introductions to DFC!


----------



## chowder

rannmiller said:


> And Linsey, we need more pictures of your babies! I feel that Timber and Kola have been sorely neglected in their introductions to DFC!


I agree!! Some of us need our weekly fix of puppy pictures !!!


----------



## minnieme

PuppyPaws said:


>


Also, isn't it amazing how they can curl up into the tightest balls? Minnie looks like that a lot too when she's sleeping!

Carl's (boyfriend) dad got us this bed for Minnie.......that a small lab could fit into! We all laughed and thought it'd be nice to give to the humane society.

Uh....









That's called wanting it more!!!!


----------



## magicre

poor braxton. doesn't even get to go first LOL

these danes.....they absolutely have no shame, do they? 

what a nice breed they seem to be.....i can see why you and natalie and everyone else who has one or two or seven loves them so.


----------



## CorgiPaws

Just for Re, Braxton is up next....

Baby Braxton...













































OMG! GRASS!


----------



## CorgiPaws

And now, Timber




























Daddy's Girl... through and through

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## magicre

PuppyPaws said:


> Just for Re, Braxton is up next....
> 
> Baby Braxton...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! GRASS!


they are all gorgeous and silly and goofy, but i swear this dog and i go back to a past life.

thank you. honey doesn't come home until tonight after being gone for two weeks, so i needed my braxton fix. 

not that the others aren't equally as fun...but this one? special.....


----------



## CorgiPaws

Mousse. AKA "Doofus" 














































Any time I'm at the computer, he's in his crate... right behind me. A true velcro dane. 









The rest belong to Jon, of course.


----------



## chowder

I agree with Re...... I could just eat up that Braxton face!! He's got those eyes, and those cheeks that I could just grab and squeeze and kiss!! 

Not saying I wouldn't do that to Timber, too!! Oh no.....don't get me liking Danes now too!! I'm gonna need more land when I move to Idaho!


----------



## CorgiPaws

and lastly, Kola. 
Chocolate merle. The naughtiest of them all.


----------



## CorgiPaws

And now, simply because I can not help myself... these are all out of an album on my computer titled "Dane Piles" and, for the purpose of the thread... I fint them rather fitting. Enjoy!









































































At daycare, a pointer puppy, timber, and braxton


----------



## CorgiPaws

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























OK! that should be enough of a Dane fix for just about anyone! lol.


----------



## magicre

you gave mousse acting lessons, didn't you?

what a ham....just beautiful...

i have to admit. kola is right up there with braxton.

chowder. i saw braxton first. mine. mine. mine. LOL


----------



## danecolor

i am so jealous i could just die, Lindsey! every single one of your danes is so incredibly gorgeous and unique! i love my fawn to death but your swirl of colors and patterns and adorable soft puppy faces is just the epitome of amazing :biggrin:


----------



## Caty M

You guys can have your Zuri and Braxton... But I get Akasha and Timber!

How old is Timber? Are she and Braxton littermates? (they look around teh same age?)


----------



## CorgiPaws

Caty M said:


> You guys can have your Zuri and Braxton... But I get Akasha and Timber!
> 
> How old is Timber? Are she and Braxton littermates? (they look around teh same age?)


Timber is absolutely my most stunning dane, conformationally speaking. (with Braxton trailing oh so closely... her jowls are about the only thing she has over him. lol) They are exactly 3 weeks apart, but have always been the same size, so I'm almost certain that Timber will mature bigger.They were purchased from the same breeder, but are entirely unrelated. She is a BIG girl.Braxton's pedigree is all fawn/black/brindle and Timber's is all harl/black, sharing no relatives. She is out of Moloseum and Oldbluz lines... which goes to show that these "mismarks" can pop up just about anywhere. Both her parents are harls, and all her littermates were black, merle, or harl. She was the little oddball. I actually got to see her litter, before I knew that I'd end up purchasing her a month later. Photos of both litters are to follow. All pics taken by Natalie:

Timber's litter. 









Timber's sire (she's half euro. Her sire if very clearly full euro. I personally don't favor this look, but think crossing euro and american lines gives great looking puppies, so she was just what I wanted!)









Timber herself. Ironicly, she was the only one out of that litter we wanted to photograph. We were not allowed to get close enough to touch them, because they were so young. Unfortunately, I don't remember the exact date we went, but Braxton was about 6 weeks old, which means she was about 3 weeks old. 




























And this is Braxton's litter, minus Braxton, I was holding him. lol









Braxton's sire. He is reminding me more and more of his daddy... which is a good thing, because this big man just melted my heart, entirely. 









Braxton and momma. 









I'm glad I got his mommy and daddy's approval! lol. 









My boy and his dad.


----------



## Caty M

Oh. My. Gosh. They are so freakin' cute. Braxton's dad is a VERY nice looking dane!!!

What colour would Timber be considered?

By the way if she goes missing it SO wasn't me. :heh:


----------



## CorgiPaws

Caty M said:


> Oh. My. Gosh. They are so freakin' cute. Braxton's dad is a VERY nice looking dane!!!
> 
> What colour would Timber be considered?
> 
> By the way if she goes missing it SO wasn't me. :heh:


Thank you! I'm rather fond of them myself, though I feel bad for taking over the thread with so many other stunning danes on board!!

Timber would be considered a fawn merle... as she gets older, her fawn markings are fading into almost nothing except on her ears, face, and tail.... which is common for fawn merles though I'm not entirely certain why they fade and other merles don't seem to so much.


----------



## Caty M

Is it a show-able colour? (even though I know you don't show). 

Normally I like a cropped dog but for danes I like a natural ear. They are so floppy and goofy looking!! (In a good way!!)


----------



## CorgiPaws

Caty M said:


> Is it a show-able colour? (even though I know you don't show).
> 
> Normally I like a cropped dog but for danes I like a natural ear. They are so floppy and goofy looking!! (In a good way!!)


NO, it unfortunately is not a show-able color. :frown: 
Danes come in over 70 color patterns. Only 6 are allowed in the show ring.


----------



## minnieme

Caty M said:


> Normally I like a cropped dog but for danes I like a natural ear. They are so floppy and goofy looking!! (In a good way!!)


I can't imagine minnie without her floppy ears....velvety soft and oh so cute -- with the most exquisite patterns! I am not a fan of cropping on ethical grounds.....but I do think it makes them look more "regal." On that note though - also more masculine, and this fuschia sweatshirt proves she aint that! ;-)


----------



## DaneMama

Here's more of Braxton and Timber....

Such a looker among the other puppies


















Sayin' hi to mama 


















Timber!!!


----------



## hmbutler

PuppyPaws said:


> Timber is absolutely my most stunning dane, conformationally speaking


I was gonna say I think timber is just ABSOLUTELY stunning.. Definitely the one I'd steal from your yard given the chance  hehe. They're all so beautiful though! I wish I could just have 4 of them, right now haha


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

jdatwood said:


> I'm sure Natalie is gonna want to jump in here as well but I'll get things started from our house... Gonna be long though as I'm gonna focus on each Dane one at a time


Jon, what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

Oh and someone asked about Timber's color being showable and was answered with the fact that there are 6 showable colors. Those 6 would be black, blue, harlequin, fawn, brindle, and most recently added, mantle.


----------



## catahoulamom

I have to say, I love all of the danes here on DFC, but Bailey is just sooooo... regal. She looks like she would be the matriarch of the family. Natalie & Jon... didn't I read somewhere on here a long time ago that she has had puppies before? Seems like she would be a good mama. Oh, and tell Emmy & Shiloh we haven't forgotten about them... love those mutts too 

Linsey... how is it having three giant, gorgeous puppies in the house?!


----------



## Lisa_j

Sarge! I adopted him from rescue when he was 2 yrs









































His favorite holiday is Halloween! He loves to greet the kids at the door, hence the shirt and tie!

















Macie, dane x, adopted as a 4 month old pup through rescue.


----------



## jdatwood

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Jon, what kind of camera do you have?


I started with a Nikon D40 but upgraded to a D3100 last year
http://rcm.amazon.com/e/cm?lt1=_bla...s4&m=amazon&f=ifr&ref=ss_til&asins=B003ZYF3LO


----------



## DaneMama

Julie said:


> I have to say, I love all of the danes here on DFC, but Bailey is just sooooo... regal. She looks like she would be the matriarch of the family. Natalie & Jon... didn't I read somewhere on here a long time ago that she has had puppies before? Seems like she would be a good mama. Oh, and tell Emmy & Shiloh we haven't forgotten about them... love those mutts!


She is the matriarch of the pack. She acts like everyones caretaker...licking ears out, cleaning faces, snuggling, etc. She did have a litter of 11 puppies who are now all grown up. She was such a good mama, and still is when she meets new puppies, so cute to watch. "Wheres the baby" is actually in her vocabulary LOL


----------



## Caty M

>


You can tell by his expression that he is really much more of a New England fan than a Steelers one.. :wink:

Your danes are gorgeous, too!


----------



## runwiththewind

Your Danes are beautiful. Thought you'd like to see this fun video.

1930 great dane footage - YouTube


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

jdatwood said:


> I started with a Nikon D40 but upgraded to a D3100 last year
> http://rcm.amazon.com/e/cm?lt1=_bla...s4&m=amazon&f=ifr&ref=ss_til&asins=B003ZYF3LO


Thanks. We have a decent camera, but I have been looking to get a really good one for a while. Do you mind if I pm you with a few questions?


----------



## jdatwood

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Thanks. We have a decent camera, but I have been looking to get a really good one for a while. Do you mind if I pm you with a few questions?


Not at all :biggrin:


----------



## lauren43

Danes come in the coolest colors ever! I love the markings of Timber, Zailey, Zuri, and Kola!! Just breath taking but of course I really have a thing for merles.

Who is the first pup Jon posted? He/she looks like the biggest comedian ever.


----------

